# 89% foundation bred 4 year old filly



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

I just bought a 4 year old filly today for $100. She's a sweet little girl, just got halter broke 2 months ago and is learning quick already had groundwork done and had a saddle and rider on... She's still a little scared so I'm gonna start her over and work from the ground up. My pictures aren't great and I can take better confo pics tomorrow. Also if you can critique her lines. She's not registered but is on allbreed..
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sr+jaz+ms+serena
I just would like as good a confo critique as I can get and also a critique on her pedigree. I'm very happy with her. Are most horses out of these lines stubborn, gentle, easy, difficult? Whats your experience with horses from these lines?
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/f1c9845e.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/80bec28e.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/e22afcaf.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/ecbac0e2.jpg
Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

The links don't work :-(


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you copy& paste it?? Sorry I'm doing this from my phone  try copy and pasting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Holy Poco Bueno overload.. Has she been tested for HERDA? If not, you need to test her yesterday.. Why is she not registered? 

I don't want to comment a whole lot of her conformation because the pictures aren't the best, so whenever you post better pictures I'll say more.. She does need some groceries though, I know you just bought her but she could definitely stand to gain a good bit of weight.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are the pictures for those that can't see...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, for $100...I don't really think you can go too wrong. LoL.

She looks like a sweetheart. Has a calm eye.

Now conformation...She has a looooooong back. She's pretty far downhill. I think she needs some muscling up, and some good groceries. I can't tell much else from the pictures...She's not square and looking at the camera. LoL.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I haven't but she's had a saddle on before and her skin is pretty tight. I don't have a lot of experience with it but wouldn't I be able to tell?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol I know I'm sorry. It was late and I was tired from driving ill post better pics tomorrow  
She's a sweetie just not too sure about us just yet LOLOLOL. We'll be getting her ticks all off tomorrow and getting her rubbed down with anything i can to get rid of her jumpiness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Usually HERDA will cause issues around the time they are ready to start under saddle (2 years old) so I'd imagine if she was going to have issues, they would have already shown up. BUTTTTTT.....I would NOT go just off of that. I'd still find out if sire/dam were tested (especially sire) and if they are of unknown status, test her anyways.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

She's not registered cause whoever bred her apparently never did it but signed the registration papers?? She has been out in a pasture with horses and never messed with until two months ago so she's a little behind. Can't believe I'm actually gonna pay $275 to register her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay, I'm not in a rush to start saddling her so I'll do it next time vet is out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

And has anyone had any experience with these bloodlines? Freckles playboy and poco bueno mainly?? I know what she's bred for. I mean jeez she's half cow lol but what about temperament and disposition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

The money you spend registering her will be money well spent..I would try to do that asap, and I didn't check AQHA, but the name you (or whoever) put on allbreed may be already taken by another horse. That's something you'll have to touch base with AQHA on and they will probably make you send in DNA from your mare, her sire, and her dam. It's not just as easy as sending in a paper.. Not trying to be rude..Just telling you what you're in for and what you'll need to do to register her. 

I love cow horse bloodlines, I'm very good with those lines too but that's a looot of Poco Bueno..I'd really be careful with anything until you find out her HERDA status..In my experience Freckles Playboy horses can be the hotter horses, they are really hard working horses but it takes someone with a lot of patience to work with those horses, they're catty...Poco Bueno horses are just hard working horses, every horse with that line that I've worked with has been a hardy, sturdy, and trusty little horse..


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

She's really calm! Stubborn to load but I mean, unloading in a new place and she's greener than grass she was completely calm and stayed next to my side but then again I'm used to my thoroughbred that likes to prance in circles around me. 
Dam and sire should already have blood on file right? I mean you have to if you breed? I knew Id have to do the parentage verification since she's 4 but there's no way I can get the sire or dams DNA. 
Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh and that name would not be her registered name! Lol it was just a combo of the sire and dams and I didn't come up with it, but it showed her pedigree that's why i used it (; I've got her papers for registration... Just gotta finish them off and take some pics and also become an AQHA member lol. Ugh. Too much money! 
Would you reccomend to register her foundation since she's eligible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd just worry about getting her tested for HERDA, registered with AQHA, and get her weight up to par before anything else.. I'm not 100% about if her dam and sire's DNA would be on file. That stuff can get complicated..Hopefully it is and you can talk to someone with AQHA and have it figured out.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

The guy I got her from didn't breed her sO I'd have to contact the breeder for all that. 
Thanks for all the info though! You've given me a lot to think about ! Not sure if that's a good thing (LOL) but thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome.. Hopefully it will all work out smoothly with AQHA and the test results will come back good.. Then you can get to work with your new addition!


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Okay here's some better pics?? Or I tried anyways. And one side pic I couldn't get a good one cause a fence was in my way. Lol 
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/786eb76d.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/e3418988.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/7673305f.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/cd08395b.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/eeaf996b.jpg
http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l614/rachelsue10/9ae82208.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Today we conquered fly spray and flying ropes (; oh and got rid of all her ticks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone? Confo critique on those pics I posted recently?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She definitely needs some groceries and some muscling..That will come with time and working with her. 

I'm not the best with conformation but I do know that she has a long and weak back..Really skinny little neck..Her hocks are a tiny bit camped out,nothing major..Nothing too bad about her conformation. She has her little issues but I think with some weight and muscling things will even out a little more.. Her back is the biggest thing, you can't "fix" a long back.. When you start working with her and riding her I would work on doing topline exercises with her.


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

Shes got a nice top line to me... Maybe its just the pics? 
Thanks for replying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

She does need her feet done. Farrier will be out this week so maybe will get her set up right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

She's 4 right? So she still has a year, maybe a little more, of growing and filling out to do..Her withers are really prominent already..That could be from being low weight and no muscling but it is also connected in with having a longer back. Her already having a weak back you will greatly benefit by building up her top line muscles..


----------

